# Dealing with Mud



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Lately we have had a lot of rain. The paddocks are alright, the problems I'm having is where the donkeys are constantly having to walk through the mud,i.e. in front of the shelter and between pastures. I had two ideas for a temperary solution. 1)put shavings down in the muddy areas. 2)Put down dirt and a rubber mat or a wooden "bridge" over the dirt. After some researching from older threads and other forums, I found that putting down any organic matter is not a very good idea. Would it be possible to put down sand and gravel mixed together with a mat on top? I know that this time of year is not the right time to be fixing the mud problem but I need something that will work until I can get this problem fixed. What do you do about mud?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

LeighLovesLongears said:


> After some researching from older threads and other forums, I found that putting down any organic matter is not a very good idea.


Yes, indeed. Keep anything organic, including hay and manure away, or you'll be sorry after the next big wet spell.



> Would it be possible to put down sand and gravel mixed together with a mat on top?


If you want a temporary fix, just put sand and/or gravel (you'll need a lot). Without changing the drainage, it will all disappear into the mud sooner or later. The problem with mats is that they will also sink and shift and eventually be covered with mud, too.



> What do you do about mud?


When you have lots of rain/melting snow in high traffic areas or have clay soil, you just learn to live with it. I know people that have dumped so much gravel over the years that you would think it would be 10' feet thick, but it still all disappears into the gravel twilight zone. We just insure that our horses' shelter is dry so they have a place to get out of the mud when they want.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Whether a bridge or matting where the animals step off and on will soon be torn up. I had a yard of sand, stones and small rocks put down in such muck. It helped briefly but soon disappeared.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! I think I'm going to just wait until it drys out and the rain has passed to fix the problem. I just hate that they have to walk through the mud because I know they don't like it anymore than I do.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

LeighLovesLongears said:


> Thanks guys! I think I'm going to just wait until it drys out and the rain has passed to fix the problem. I just hate that they have to walk through the mud because I know they don't like it anymore than I do.


You may want to have someone that does grading on farms/ranches/arenas come and look at your situation and recommend the best way to handle it. The most important thing that I've learned from the pros is that, unless you actually change the topography of the land to flow the water away from the muddy areas, nature will always win.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll try and find someone that can do it and maybe come spring we can get it done. Sometimes I wish Mother Nature would let us win for a change:lol:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Rubber mats are the best idea. You can move them later. Try to find the 1/4 inch cattle mats bc they are a lot lighter. I use those in my horse trailer on the floor bc I roll them up like a tootsie roll, hold the ends and pick them up. The 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch mats are dreadfully heavy!


----------

